# Where are the yellow perch



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Anybody fishing for the yellow perch yet? I'm looking for the closest place near RVA, right now thinking the Mattaponi or the Pamunkey are my best bet. Any confirmed catches?


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been wanting to go drifting for them, but weather (and the flu) have not cooperated. Today, the Mattaponi is flooding and muddy, big time. It's going to be while until it calms down. Bummer, especially since the river has been low and clear all winter.

If the weather cooperates, I'm thinking about trying trying one of the lakes for yp or crappie.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Didn't even think of this rain. Oh yeah that will mess things up for awhile, at least in my area.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Walker's has been producing....


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

*Never been there*



AbuMike said:


> Walker's has been producing....


I always read that in the reports, never been there. Guess I need to put that on my "one day" list


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I stopped by Aylett today. Water was up to the pier beside the ramp and running fast.


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

Caught this guy, year ago, out of Swans Lake in Richmond.
View attachment 51137


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I saw this in Charlie's Fishing Report:

MATTAPONI/PAMUNKEY RIVERS - Yellow perch are thick in the rivers. Mattaponi anglers are averaging up to 25 to the boat, with a number of citation fish being taken. White perch are also showing, taking bloodworms. Catfish and bass are mixed in the catches, with bass taking the minnows and catfish taking cut gizzard shad.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

BnCFishin said:


> Caught this guy, year ago, out of Swans Lake in Richmond.
> View attachment 51137


I tried to view the image but received an error message. I haven't fished Swans Lake in a decade. Nice to see there are fish there. I should give it a try after church.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

dnunn said:


> I saw this in Charlie's Fishing Report:
> 
> MATTAPONI/PAMUNKEY RIVERS - Yellow perch are thick in the rivers. Mattaponi anglers are averaging up to 25 to the boat, with a number of citation fish being taken. White perch are also showing, taking bloodworms. Catfish and bass are mixed in the catches, with bass taking the minnows and catfish taking cut gizzard shad.


Oh I read these reports also, wonder exactly where they are thick, I'm holding out for the white perch. I tore them up in March the last couple years with bloodworms. Can't wait


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry , not sure why it won’t show. Will try to repost pic. I have caught brown bullhead, bass and yellow perch, from Swans lake. I have seen 10 pound channels also caught from there. Shields lake hold some big bass, as well as stocked trout.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

dallison said:


> Oh I read these reports also, wonder exactly where they are thick, I'm holding out for the white perch. I tore them up in March the last couple years with bloodworms. Can't wait


Usually about midway, Aylett to Walkerton. Boats will be stacked up too. 

I got a few hits on a jig yesterday off the bridge near Beulahville. Crappie, I think. I heard several fish splash on top. Stripers? Water looked better. I could see 3' or so. I might try paddling the upper stretch this weekend if the rain would ever stop.


----------



## bassmanpete (Nov 23, 2003)

*how far up?*



dnunn said:


> Usually about midway, Aylett to Walkerton. Boats will be stacked up too.
> 
> I got a few hits on a jig yesterday off the bridge near Beulahville. Crappie, I think. I heard several fish splash on top. Stripers? Water looked better. I could see 3' or so. I might try paddling the upper stretch this weekend if the rain would ever stop.


Do the perch get much above Aylett as spring progresses or is Walkerton perch central?


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

It seems they school in a big way in the stretch from Walkerton up to Aylett. About midway, the river changes from a wide tidal flats to more of a river channel. Boats stack up there too. Perch will run up river from Aylett, but unless you know the river well (tides too), not many power boats go up that way.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Guys What about *North Anna River* isn't it good for yellow perch. Someone just recommend me.


Thanks
https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

sophiagrace77 said:


> Guys What about *North Anna River* isn't it good for yellow perch. Someone just recommend me.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> https://www.fishjumanji.com/


Its always worth a try, its close to my house but I haven't really explored much of it. Maybe I will put it on my to explore list for next year.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

dallison said:


> Its always worth a try, its close to my house but I haven't really explored much of it. Maybe I will put it on my to explore list for next year.


That sounds like a fishing trip to me. 

I am hoping to paddle/camp the Pamunkey, Rte 301 to 360, this spring. Work and weather haven't lined up yet though.


----------

